# I'm open this Saturday!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Weather looks great and the grouper are biting. Text me if interested 8hr $250 each and 10hr is $300 each.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

No responses? What a shame


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> No responses? What a shame


I've gotten some texts about this weekend...but you seem to take joy in seeing no one post on this thread??? Why?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok just need a couple more folks


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a great trip! Had to cut it short for the storm but otherwise great weather!!!


----------

